
We should all follow Linus's example - signa11
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/11/we-should-all-follow-linuss-example.html
======
greenyoda
_" His rant is designed to inform. The Linux kernel is a work of art based on
certain consistent principles, such as not needlessly obfuscating
implementation details. He takes the time to yet again lay out his philosophy
that guides the kernel. Yes, his language is strong, but I'm not sure how else
he'd communicate the unreasonableness of the code in question."_

Here's a re-write of Linus' critique - in more polite language, but just as
informative:

[http://catcode.com/comments/2015/cf20151101.html](http://catcode.com/comments/2015/cf20151101.html)

If you had submitted that patch, which version would you have rather received,
Linus' or this one? I'd much prefer this one, and when I review other peoples'
code, that's the style in which I write.

